# Sticky - International Timeshare resort ratings and reviews on TUG!



## TUGBrian

Asian Timeshare resort ratings and reviews


Australia and South Pacific Timeshare resort ratings and reviews


Central American Timeshare resort ratings and reviews


Middle Eastern timeshare resort ratings and reviews


South American Timeshare resort ratings and reviews


----------



## TUGBrian

updated these links, didnt realize they were broken!


----------



## dghardy

Any advice on Dikhololo. I have had Dikhololo for over 20 years. We have decided that due to age and unable to travel we no longer want these units.
We wrote the resort last year and informed them that we were going to return the units to them. They replied that do not take units back.  We did not make any further payments.
I am now getting telephone calls and emails from attorneys requesting that I pay. Has anybody seen this before and how much trouble can they cause here in the states?


----------



## dundey

I sold a few weeks through Cape Escape. You may want to try them.








						Cape Escape: Timeshare Points | Buy & Sell Timeshare | South Africa
					

Cape Escape is a timeshare points, timeshare resale and timeshare rental specialist in South Africa. Contact us for more.




					www.capeescape.co.za


----------



## Nicky

Please email me your South African Timeshare questions  - I will gladly assist: info@capeescape.co.za
Regards
Nicky


----------



## Nicky

dghardy said:


> Any advice on Dikhololo. I have had Dikhololo for over 20 years. We have decided that due to age and unable to travel we no longer want these units.
> We wrote the resort last year and informed them that we were going to return the units to them. They replied that do not take units back.  We did not make any further payments.
> I am now getting telephone calls and emails from attorneys requesting that I pay. Has anybody seen this before and how much trouble can they cause here in the states?



Morning, yes we can assist - there is a process to follow. 
For more info  please contact me - info@capeescape.co.za


----------

